# Stupid Question of the Night



## Nihles (Jul 20, 2018)

What's the difference between NSFW and SFW RP?  Isn't your boss gonna be pissed if he sees you on FAF during the day anyways?


...I'll see myself out.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 20, 2018)

Not if you yiff him. ;3


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 20, 2018)

NSFW usually means it involves porn. _Technically_ it can mean intense gore and such like that too but....9/10 NSFW RP is porn.


----------



## Nihles (Jul 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Not if you yiff him. ;3


I actually do have a crush on my boss, I might have to write that meta story someday...


----------



## Nihles (Jul 20, 2018)

Bad jokes aside, I do have a legitimate question about Forum RP...what punctuation or sign do you usually use to distinguish between in character/out of character comments? Are there any text commands available beyond the button menu?


----------



## Dongding (Jul 20, 2018)

I donno about here. I've seen ( ), but I prefer (( )) myself. ( ) isn't grammatically incorrect enough for me to separate posts from OoC.


----------



## Nihles (Jul 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I donno about here. I've seen ( ), but I prefer (( )) myself. ( ) isn't grammatically incorrect enough for me to separate posts from OoC.


Thanks!


----------

